# expired cookie bug fixed



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

I just noticed I'm getting non-expired cookies from TTG that look like:

```
Set-Cookie: sid=G1CD133C08F48746; path=/;
```
This is on a 20.4.4a Premiere. Am I correct to assume that S3's still need the fix though?

And then if so, is there any disadvantage to performing the sid override on all models, fixed or not? 
Seems like a useless cookie if it doesn't do anything.

Also good:
20.4.2
but not:
20.2.1.1


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

I thought that the latest release for the S3s (11.0m) corrected that. If no one confirms that, I'll check when I get back.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, it was fixed long ago; that was the point of 11.0m. Even the Series 2 got it patched.



telemark said:


> Seems like a useless cookie if it doesn't do anything.


Yes, it's useless. It's just part of a half-assed attempt at security. "We won't give you the video unless you give us a session ID cookie, to prove that you made a TiVoConnect query earlier." But then they accept anything as the session ID.


----------

